# Getting a P.O. Box Mailing Address Here ...



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi,

anyone knows how to go around getting a P.O. Box mailing address here (where to go to), as well as the requirements?

Thanks..


----------



## 7aman (Aug 18, 2011)

Nirvana said:


> Hi,
> 
> anyone knows how to go around getting a P.O. Box mailing address here (where to go to), as well as the requirements?
> 
> Thanks..


i know a PRO who can setup a mail box with good POboxes numbers for a fee

if you want his number i will pm u


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Go to nearest Emirates Post Office (there is one on Al Wasl Road). Complete application form, copy of passport and visa, pay dhs.200 fee for the year and get your PO Box and keys. You can also apply on-line but you would still need to go there to collect the keys. Renew annually on-line.
List of post office on their website.


----------

